# Replacing Mini Blinds



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Has anybody replaced their mini blinds with those day/night shades? If so, is it hard to do? We are considering doing that to our back window and the side (both where the queen bed is). If you have done this, can you tell us the measurements you used? We think we know, but just wanted to double check.
The only thing is, they seem kind of expensive at Camping World!
Thanks!
Cindi


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We want to do the same on the rear slide and the bottom bunks in the front.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Not yet, but those are next on our list of to do's...those mini blinds are the worst! I'm curious to hear from someone who's done it myself...


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

They are noisy and bend easy... a great choice for a TT.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't done it yet either
But those Day/Night shades are a little costly
Just will have to wait and see

Don


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's what we did! I can post the pics but as far as cost and where we got them I'll have to get mskyoutback to respond.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

pix would be great! could you get close up of where hardwared is attached to wall? then mabye DH will do it...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

kyoutback said:


> Here's what we did! I can post the pics but as far as cost and where we got them I'll have to get mskyoutback to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be very interested to hear more about these shades.







They look great!









mskyoutback where are you









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice looking shades, kyoutback!









We are still looking for a good solution to this problem, and yours look great.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I ordered these from JCPenney (one of my favorite stores!). They weren't expensive and you can get your choice of colors. Other people have bought white ones at Lowe's, but I wanted the linen color. Just be careful to measure the window you want covered and not the width where the roller goes at top. The width of the shade is about 1/2 inch narrower than the roller itself. Mine barely cover the window. I would love to replace all of the mini blinds, but I don't think it's possible with the current box valances because they're too close to the wall. Honestly, they're too close to the wall for what's there! Someday, I might make curtains and just install a small cafe' rod for the rest of the windows. All of those mini blinds are a pain!


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

I measured the width of the window and added 1 inch. I went to Lowe's and got them cut to size. I had to buy the hardware separately.

We took down the valance and the blinds and the blind hardward. Screwed in the new hardware, hung the shades and vwala!

If mom and I can do it, anyone can do it. Two girls and a cordless screwdriver.

Good luck!

-Kim


----------

